# I feel like i losing my teenage years by having SA :/



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have never been out with friends since elementary. I just wish i had confidence enough to talk to people. I feel like my anxiety actually get worse and worse now. I even have problem buying things from a store, because i don't want to look people in the eye :/


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the club  Most people I know refer to their teen years as the worst of their lives, I don't think we're missing out on much :I I haven't been out with friends since sixth grade :teeth


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

Same mate, Next year will be my last year of high school, it´s depressing really, When I changed schools I had got the oportunity to make to make friends, but my anxiety was really severe, now it is really controllable, but I have no chance, no matter how much I try, I made no real friends so far.

It´s been a ****ing nightmare so far, I haven´t had a meaningful conversation with someone in like about two weeks.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

My teenage years consisted of sitting in the bathroom at lunch and playing WoW. There is no hope for us.


----------



## sydney1 (Feb 5, 2015)

i understand what your going through i'm in high school and i feel like my sa ruining my life


----------



## Ciallac (Feb 22, 2015)

Feel the exact same way. I'm just so scared of growing older and looking back at my teenage years and just being like "yeah, there wasn't really much there...". It's kinda already like this because I haven't really done anything the last 3 years and when I'm looking back to that time I just don't remember anything good and it just feels like I haven't really lived. :/


----------



## Dreamingdreams (Mar 18, 2014)

wow thanks so much for this post bc i feel the same way. everyones drinking/going to parties/having their first kiss or whatever. and people say that you make your lifelong friends in high school, which I have definitely not been doing. in elementary school i wasn't as anxious/didnt overthink everything i was going to say. now, when I talk to people, it just comes out as forced/unnatural, and i feel so stupid afterwards. I'm always the quiet awkward kid that seems antisocial, and it sucks. to get through school/life though, i have to talk to people, but it mostly always ends up going the wrong way for me... :/ i feel you. but don't feel like you're wasting your life- thats just kinda what society says, that being young wild and free in your teenage years in the best- but you can definitely make your older years the better years. everyone has a different pace .


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

You're in good company. My teen years were a waste of time. I didn't really have friends, I just attempted to navigate different groups of unpopular kids to try to fit in somewhere. I barely talked to people in general and it was obvious that my social skills sucked.


----------



## Eirene (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, I basically feel like I lost all of my teenage years up until I turned 18 and moved away to uni. Stay strong and keep fighting it and you will have those experiences. I made loads of friends and I go clubbing lots and boys that are actually interested in me. So it can get better - I'm not saying I'm perfectly fine now, I still have times when I don't want to leave the house (especially now, when I have loads of deadlines coming up and am really stressed), but it's so, so much better now. Never dreamed I could be this happy.


----------



## SimsFan (Feb 17, 2015)

I know exactly what you mean. I'm a senior in HS as well, and I feel like if I could just leave my SA behind, I could be a happier and more social person. I'd feel comfortable, confident, and most of all HAPPY. Now, I just walk into school feeling defeated, letting SA take control and making me to "lose my teenage years" as you put it.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

What kept me going in high school was a small hope that life would improve in college, but for me it's been significantly worse since then


----------



## sunrisephoenix (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm feeling the same. I am in my senior year and high school was absolutely disgusting and terrifying to me. I just hope things will improve when I get out of this ****hole.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

i feel like that too sometimes. like i'm wasting my youth. the idea really freaks me out. missing oppertunities i'll never get back. **** this is depressing me. but i know this is just doom-thinking. there is still lots of time for change. there is no reason things cant get better. it just doesnt feel that way. i hope things wil go better for you


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2015)

I feel like that to. Next year i'll be a senior and i also never get out my house to hang out with friends. I also feel like im wasting my teenagde years. And whats worse is that i feel like it is my fault cause maybe if i had done something slightly differdnt in my past, like for example if i had tried to conect to other people than i did, maybe i would have had friends by now. And i hates feeling responsible for my own lonliness. It makses me hate myself so bad.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

The thing is, life zips by so fast (at least for me) That by time I'm 18, the only thing I would've done during my high school years is do good in school...
I just try to not think about my future, or how I spend my free-time. But are horribly depressing and not worth my mental energy....


----------



## djp15 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mxx1 said:


> I mean i'm soon a senior in highschool now and i have never been out with friends since elementary. I just wish i had confidence enough to talk to people. I feel like my anxiety actually get worse and worse now. I even have problem buying things from a store, because i don't want to look people in the eye :/


i completely understand this feeling. SA prevented me from having a social life during my teenage years. i used to feel like there was this invisible wall btwn me and everyone else, and i couldn't think of anything i could possibly say that would break it down. so i was silent.

it's funny, though, since having my SA and depression treated, and becoming a stand-up comedian and becoming more outgoing, i've run into a couple people who i hadn't seen since HS. it's almost funny looking back, that these were people who intimidated me at one time. it makes me appreciate and not take for granted where i am now, and motivates me to keep working to maintain the confidence that i've developed over the years.

being conscious of your SA already shows great self-awareness. and fortunately, you have many years to treat your SA and grow in confidence and make these times fade in memory, to the pt where you barely recognize the person who you were, when you couldn't look at people at a store. i have faith in you.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

djp15 said:


> i completely understand this feeling. SA prevented me from having a social life during my teenage years. i used to feel like there was this invisible wall btwn me and everyone else, and i couldn't think of anything i could possibly say that would break it down. so i was silent.
> 
> it's funny, though, since having my SA and depression treated, and becoming a stand-up comedian and becoming more outgoing, i've run into a couple people who i hadn't seen since HS. it's almost funny looking back, that these were people who intimidated me at one time. it makes me appreciate and not take for granted where i am now, and motivates me to keep working to maintain the confidence that i've developed over the years.
> 
> being conscious of your SA already shows great self-awareness. and fortunately, you have many years to treat your SA and grow in confidence and make these times fade in memory, to the pt where you barely recognize the person who you were, when you couldn't look at people at a store. i have faith in you.


Thank you, wow becoming a stand-up comedian and used to have SA. Well, nothing is impossible after all. It's just that my social anxiety is so bad right now so it's hard to believe it will ever change, but i do try. 
Thank you for the nice message  Inspiring.


----------



## Underwood (Mar 4, 2015)

djp15 said:


> i completely understand this feeling. SA prevented me from having a social life during my teenage years. i used to feel like there was this invisible wall btwn me and everyone else, and i couldn't think of anything i could possibly say that would break it down. so i was silent.
> 
> it's funny, though, since having my SA and depression treated, and becoming a stand-up comedian and becoming more outgoing, i've run into a couple people who i hadn't seen since HS. it's almost funny looking back, that these were people who intimidated me at one time. it makes me appreciate and not take for granted where i am now, and motivates me to keep working to maintain the confidence that i've developed over the years.
> 
> being conscious of your SA already shows great self-awareness. and fortunately, you have many years to treat your SA and grow in confidence and make these times fade in memory, to the pt where you barely recognize the person who you were, when you couldn't look at people at a store. i have faith in you.


This is pretty inspirational.


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

I was like that in high school as well. Had no social life and no truly close friends to speak of. I'm 20 now and I also struggled with the idea that my teenage years were over and I had nothing to show for. Trust me, that line of thinking is overrated. Your youth is FAR from over. I can say that I've become more social since graduating from high school, even though it can still be super tough at times, and I can say the same for a lot of people who were like me during high school.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bleh. Teenhood. 20s are soooooo much better.


----------



## Bawkward (Mar 8, 2015)

I say, if you want to battle social anxiety, go ahead. I had my best year as a senior in high school, this is when I started putting myself out there. I had a small but very supportive group of friends. Honestly, it gets better. My problem was very severe, and it's still is at times, but it's the little progress that adds up.


----------

